# Bait cast reel for light lures



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I like to throw 3/16 oz lures or less from time to time but have a harder time getting the distance I desire, What set up do you like when fishing, I am not a spinning reel person but do enjoy my curados reels, any ideas on reels and what kind of rods you match up, thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I throw my reel light stuff on the H2O Mettle from Academy. It's cheap at 49.99 from academy , it's low profile and fits in the palm of my hand. I throw them on a 6'6 Medium light cast away rod.FYI you can get the H2O for 24.99 the day after Thanksgiving at Academy, limit of 3. You can't beat these for the money.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ray, how many of the centrifugal brakes are you using? Line size enters into it also with the lower extremes of baitcasters.


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

My favorite reel for throwing real light stuff is my Daiwa pixy. They are a JDM (Japanese domestic market) reel and get expensive but they are probably the best at throwing light stuff.

If you want to keep your thoughts on reels that are available easily, I'd look at one the 50 models from Shimano.The Core 50 did a great job when I owned one, the Curado 50 does as well, although mine has been supertuned, the Chronarch 50 was probably the best reel released for for the US market, unfortunately, they haven't made the reel in years. You can sometimes find a used one. If you do find one - you might want to consider replacing the bearings (but that might be totally unnecessary) 

Tight Lines
Mitch "Rooster" Parker


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Ray, how many of the centrifugal brakes are you using? Line size enters into it also with the lower extremes of baitcasters.


Donald I have only two of the brakes on, I was thinking of pushing in all the brakes and seeing if it helps, I am also to the point of adding another bait caster to my arsenal as it it much easier to keep one rigger for different situations.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Roosters Tackle said:


> My favorite reel for throwing real light stuff is my Daiwa pixy. They are a JDM (Japanese domestic market) reel and get expensive but they are probably the best at throwing light stuff.
> 
> If you want to keep your thoughts on reels that are available easily, I'd look at one the 50 models from Shimano.The Core 50 did a great job when I owned one, the Curado 50 does as well, although mine has been supertuned, the Chronarch 50 was probably the best reel released for for the US market, unfortunately, they haven't made the reel in years. You can sometimes find a used one. If you do find one - you might want to consider replacing the bearings (but that might be totally unnecessary)
> 
> ...


Thanks Mitch, I will check out the pixy, what type of rod do you use with yours?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I use the Shimano Citicas and I also have a couple of the cheap H2O reels that will cast them. You will need to adjust the pins on the brakes. Both of theses reels will cast the lite lures. As mentioned before Academy online will run these half price Thanksgiving day but you need to order them early or they will sell out and usually the store in Conroe will sell out early friday morning when they open.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Raysor,

I trust you are trying to throw a little crank bait which is hard to throw. Matt throws it the farthest and best. *I think its the long rod he uses.* I know Matt has a couple of either 7 1/2 or 8 footers he uses with the reel he states above. I thow spinning reels and had to change to 10lb line with a good *"Very limber" 7ft rod*. I can now throw them pretty far. The limber rod gives you that snap. I hope this helps.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I use a Curado 50e with 20 lb braid on a 6'6" light action rod. IMO, the rod is as important as the reel in that it needs to be flexible enough to "launch" the light bait without having the "throw" it as hard as you can to get distance. No reel performs optimally when you have to throw it really hard. The longer and "whippier" the rod the better for light baits. Just my .02.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I forgot to mention the rods. I use a 7 ft Castaway or a 6 ft 6 in Allstar, they are med light to light action on the reels mentioned above.


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

RAYSOR said:


> Thanks Mitch, I will check out the pixy, what type of rod do you use with yours?


I personally throw the light stuff on a jerkbait rod from St. Croix. I believe it's the legend tournament bass. If memory serves me the rod is 6'8".

Tight Lines
Mitch


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Well Ray, I admit to being a Curado fan; I own too many of them. I highly recommend adding another rod & reel to your arsenal as you mentioned. In the summer pattern as example, I use one for slabbing and have a Rat-L-Trap rigged on the other for surface schooling. It is just my opinion, but 3/16 gets darn hard to cast, especially a crank bait that light versus a 3/16 lead head that won't catch wind. My go to line for slabbin' is 14#, but 10# or 12# sure helps on light lures. Also, if using mono: occasionally while at home or where ever, tie your line to a trailer ball or other handy spot and back off further than a long cast and stretch the mono. It really acts like a rubber band, but stretching it tends to straighten it and get that curly memory out of it so it flows better off the reel. I think sometimes the bearings are over lubed at the factory and maybe with thicker oil than optimum. Are you comfortable cleaning the reel, especially the 2 spool bearings and re-lubing them? I feel certain your Curado will work as well as any baitcaster. Matching the rod to your lure weight is important though.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I use 12 lb Berkley Big Game mono. I have caught good size fish on 12 lb mono.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

What? No Zebco? Get ya a 202 Ray, you will love it, and put braid on it....


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Try out the new Lew's BB1 re-release. It's a casting fool!
The H2O Mettle's are real decent if you get em for $30 on sale, though quality control is spotty on them, one of mine glitches on thumb bar release, hangs a little when you crank it after a cast. I need to tear into that one.
Zebco classic 303 will cast a country mile with a feather on the line. I've 2 for guests & they just won't die, LOL...


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

I agree with WBF, your Curado will do just fine. The reel setup helps as far as breaks go. Usually I have only one break engaged but on the light lures, I use two. I can cast the light lures with my Curado just fine with a very light 7 1/2' rod. Getting a light or fast rod will help the most, IMO. Also, line weight will be a factor as well.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

+1 on the lighter rod. Chunkin light rigs with a broomstick just don't work.
A longer (6-6 to 7-6) medium light rod with a medium fast to fast action really helps. I'll generally use 4 to 8lb mono on a stiffer stick or 12lb or under fluoro or braid on a softer stick. Last 8lb LMB came on 6lb Zebco mono finesse rig.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the great info, think I will reduce to one brake, I have two on now.. Also might need to get a little more flexible rod, I am also still undecided on my braid, keep trying to like but it can be difficult when u grew up on mono!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

+1 on the lighter rod. Chunkin light rigs with a broomstick just don't work.
A longer (6-6 to 7-6) medium light rod with a medium fast to fast action really helps. I'll generally use 4 to 8lb mono on a stiffer stick or 12lb or under fluoro or braid on a softer stick. Last 8lb LMB came on 6lb Zebco mono wanna-be finesse rig.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Here is something else to add. I catch more whites with mono. If I use braid I will put a mono leader on it and get back to catching. I noticed this on whites only.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Mattsfishin said:


> Here is something else to add. I catch more whites with mono. If I use braid I will put a mono leader on it and get back to catching. I noticed this on whites only.


Ray, sorry if highjacking, but Matt knows his stuff. 
Matt, is this just on near surface fishing, or slabbin' too?
How long of a leader?
I hated braid until I tried the new Power Pro Super 8 Slick. Now I like it for slabbin'.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Ray, sorry if highjacking, but Matt knows his stuff.
> Matt, is this just on near surface fishing, or slabbin' too?
> How long of a leader?
> I hated braid until I tried the new Power Pro Super 8 Slick. Now I like it for slabbin'.


I put braid on one of my reels, it is just a different animal to fish with, some casts I say its going to be ok and try to like, some casts I say its over and do not want to fish with again, at the end of the day if I had to choose its going to be mono!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Ray, sorry if highjacking, but Matt knows his stuff.
> Matt, is this just on near surface fishing, or slabbin' too?
> How long of a leader?
> I hated braid until I tried the new Power Pro Super 8 Slick. Now I like it for slabbin'.


I can tolerate for slabbin, but casting I feel like I am casting out a rope, lol


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

If I was going to use braid I would use a 2 to 3 ft mono leader but braid works really good for slabbin. In the creeks, around the island, below the dam, and in the river I use nothing but CLEAR mono. I have seen below the dam where people in my boat was using bright green mono and only catching a few whites. They put a clear leader on and started filling the boat. I took a known sportswriter and his friend fishing above Stubblefield for whites. I put them on fish and they managed a couple fish. I was loading the boat. I noticed they had nothing but braid on there reels. I put a leader on each one and they started to load the boat with whites.
3 things that help me catch and cast a small lure for whites:
(A) lite action rod, I prefer 7 ft
(B) clear mono 12 lb test. If you throw a 1/8 ounce jig and hang up usually you can pull it ,,off and get back to fishing
(C) good adjustable bait caster, can be low end as long as it has good brakes and adjustable


----------

